
Guns for sale at Walmart - prtkgpt
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-16/wal-mart-guns-and-santa-claus-it-s-christmastime-in-america
======
profeta
the graphs show tax paid by gun manufacturer's sales. This is interesting.
unless they don't pay tax for gov/military sales or they report it
differently, the jump from 1.5B to 5B in christmas says that the gun business
is mostly consumer entertainment.

that throws a completely new light on gun control debate for me.

~~~
adanto6840
I suspect a LOT of products follow that same trend, even things that you may
not consider discretionary (food, cars, clothing, etc). It may just be funds
availability coupled with consumer sentiment near the holidays.

